# Distance learning in the UK



## Eoghan (Jun 12, 2009)

I would be interested to hear the experience of anyone studying through distance learning in the UK.

I spent a term studying under Dr Sherrifs (?) at London Bible College an Old Testament lecturer and I still look back with nostalgia.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 12, 2009)

Secular or ministry-oriented?

I spent 8 years (with a couple of year breaks) doing my BA(Hons) in Literature with the Open University. Extremely hard, but very rewarding. If you want to know more about that I can write more!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 12, 2009)

I would really like to pursue Old Testament studies. I looked at London Theological Seminary but there is no info about distance learning


----------



## matt01 (Jun 12, 2009)

How about the University of London? They have a low-cost (£2,418) distance B.D., which has a portion dedicated to the Old Testament. You can then throw in a couple of courses on Buddhism, Islam, and Feelings to be well-rounded.

Bachelor of Divinity


----------



## mjohnson7 (Jun 14, 2009)

There is also Wales Evangelical School of Theology (WEST).

From the school's website:
"_The School began life in September 1985 when it incorporated the South Wales Bible College. From then until 2006, when it acquired its present name, it was called the Evangelical Theolgoical College of Wales. The School continues to be fully committed to the biblical Reformed faith._"

Many notable conservative scholars have had high praise for WEST.


----------

